# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  Looking for a 3D artist (STL, OBJ) to design 3D heads from photos for 3D printing...

## BackstreetZAFU

Hi Everyone, 

First, PLEASE E-MAIL ME, RATHER THAN POSTING TO THE FORUM. I PREFER COMMUNICATION THAT WAY. 

MY E-MAIL ADDRESS IS: mattchristensen1981@gmail.com. 

MAKE THE SUBJECT: "3D Heads" (this is how I weed out people who don't read the individual posts, and just respond to everything.)

*****************

Okay, now...
I'm looking for a 3D modeler who can create very, VERY basic 3D renderings of people's heads/faces, from a minimum of two reference photos. Here is an example of what I'm looking for (I've included the reference photos, as well as the 3D rendering):


Trex_Front.jpg Trex_Side.jpgunnamed.jpg

They can also be viewed larger here: https://app.box.com/s/muzofr3fua85ts2p8i9x38f9o769ima2

If possible, more photos will be provided throughout the length of the project, with each different person, but all respondents to this posting should assume that they'll be working with, at most, two photos similar to the ones I've provided. 

I can't stress enough that these models DON'T NEED TO BE SUPER DETAILED. They will be 3D printed, and hand painted - so much of the detail will come through (hopefully) in the painting phase. All I need are basic shapes, expressions - almost like a caricature version, done in 3D. 

I'm hoping this post will hook me up with one (or more) designers that I can work with long term, designing SEVERAL heads per week, month, year, etc. 

That said, my budget is fairly thin. I know, I know - you think I want quality work, but I don't want to pay for it. Not true! What I'm looking for is a balance between affordability (profitability) and quality. I would never ask an artist to break his or her back for an unfair wage. That's why I need to stress the VERY basic nature of these models. I'm looking for "likenesses", not "perfect sculpts". I've had several artists (such as the one who created the 3D model above) respond positively to this post, I'm just trying to build up a large network of artists to work with now and in the future. 

So, if you're interested, I'd love to hear from you. I can explain more details about the project and, hopefully, we can work together. 

I think this will be a fun project for whoever I end up working with. 

I've had great luck on this forum in the past. I pay via PAYPAL, and am very prompt and as clear as possible in my communication. 


That said, if you e-mail me, and I don't respond, please don't take it personally. Chances are, I've just decided to go a different direction. 


If you can, send me your rates for what you feel would be appropriate for a single head, in the style I've described. 

And, if you need any further clarification, please feel free to contact me at the e-mail provided: mattchristensen1981@gmail.com.



Thanks again! Can't wait to hear from you all!
-matt

----------


## ekmek

Have you seen FaceGen 3D?

----------

